# Coil Art



## zadiac

Hey Folks

I decided to start this new thread for the really awesome coil art out there. I know there are other threads with some coil porn, but it's contaminated with normal builds and I wanted a thread where the finer art of coil building can be appreciated.
So please guys and girls, only post really good coil art in here and not some normal coil builds.
I'll start off with these few beauties. These people are truly coil artists in my opinion. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Neal

Man, you have to love the fusion between form and function. These are the coils Ducati would have built if they were not into motorcycles. Absolutely stunning. Great thread @zadiac .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Coppertop

WOW @CloudmanJHB ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juno



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## zadiac

Juno said:


> View attachment 45517



@Juno , to be honest, that is not coil art. The trimmings are quite sloppy too and I've built better claptons than that. Please only post proper coil art in this thread.

Reactions: Agree 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## capetocuba

This stunner popped up on my news feed today

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WARMACHINE

Some cool art. Does form follow function here or this just to make something cool looking ?


----------



## Juno

@zadiac No need to be rude.


----------



## Juno



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Juno said:


> @zadiac No need to be rude.



Wasn't trying to be rude. Just gave an honest opinion on that pic you posted. In fact, your post can be seen as rude after posting that when I just asked that people don't post normal coil builds in this thread. 

Your second pic, however, is true coil art. Nice find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Greyz

These coils make me want to go home pull out my cordless drill and get exotic!
Then I remember how much my fingers hurt when I tried wrapping SS around Clapton...... eina!


----------



## Cave Johnson

I look at these pics and just think:

"HOOWWWW????"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Quentin

Some beauties I've found! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quentin

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayzer

I don't build my own coils, but this thread has me feeling all sorts of jealous. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Yeah, they make me feel a bit inferior. I've tried exotic coils, but it's been one failure after the other. One exotic coil I am good at though, is the staggered fused clapton. I build them regularly as they give great flavor. Will post next time I build one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO

zadiac said:


> Yeah, they make me feel a bit inferior. I've tried exotic coils, but it's been one failure after the other. One exotic coil I am good at though, is the staggered fused clapton. I build them regularly as they give great flavor. Will post next time I build one.


I enjoy the difficult builds to. Tried and alien staple that had moments of pure bliss followed by the birds nest effect. Most frustrating but rewarding thing to do.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 4RML

My man!!!


----------



## wiesbang



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kayzer

How are those rainbow colours achieved? Is it Ti?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Kayzer said:


> How are those rainbow colours achieved? Is it Ti?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Stainless steel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

zadiac said:


> @Juno , to be honest, that is not coil art. The trimmings are quite sloppy too and I've built better claptons than that. Please only post proper coil art in this thread.


But @zadiac you are were being rude....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Edit. Super interesting threat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## 4RML

I took a lesson and made these sweet potatoes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

4RML said:


> I took a lesson and made these sweet potatoes



Very nice work there. That's some skill right there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac




----------



## Dr Phil



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 4RML

Build , these tonight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 4RML

Vaped these at .9

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian

I agree that this specific thread should be for those photos, that "wow you".

Unfocused, blurred builds that have excess juice splattered are a long way off the "art" thats been posted!!!


----------



## 4RML

Aah hell sorry


----------



## zadiac

This thread is not intended for normal personal builds. This is for coil art, but it seems it is too difficult for some people to understand. This thread is already contaminated. I will not post or read here anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian

zadiac said:


> This thread is not intended for normal personal builds. This is for coil art, but it seems it is too difficult for some people to understand. This thread is already contaminated. I will not post or read here anymore.


Well, thanks for what you did post - I loved them.


----------



## NewOobY

ai I was enjoying the proper coil art . I was also looking forward to seeing your stagged fused claptons @zadiac  . Is there a way to delete posts? 

I thought that the color was achieved by polishing the steel?


----------



## KimVapeDashian

NewOobY said:


> ai I was enjoying the proper coil art . I was also looking forward to seeing your stagged fused claptons @zadiac  . Is there a way to delete posts?
> 
> I thought that the color was achieved by polishing the steel?



Nope, if you pulse a ss coil literally once to let it glow then cool, it changes to various shades of blue/purple. i think with nichrome its the same?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

NewOobY said:


> ai I was enjoying the proper coil art . I was also looking forward to seeing your stagged fused claptons @zadiac  . Is there a way to delete posts?
> 
> I thought that the color was achieved by polishing the steel?


Yes, the poster can delete his/her own posts or the mods can clean up the thread for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY

Andre said:


> Yes, the poster can delete his/her own posts or the mods can clean up the thread for us.


Ahh I see, I really like this thread - and it would be a sad day for us if this thread gets polluted with bad builds.


----------



## 4RML

N80 is a gorgeous wire! Lank color shifter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Waine said:


> But @zadiac you are were being rude....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit. Super interesting threat.


There is a difference between rude and assertive.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NewOobY

some of these builds are so sexy, I wish I had the skillz. Here are my find's that I find interesting:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Let's see if we can distract with a bit more art

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

CloudmanJHB said:


> Let's see if we can distract with a bit more art



Wow!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Nothing like seeing one of these beauties coming to life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Damn these coils are sexy, I think my Kanthal just got a serious boner

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine

Really incredible. I never even thought about this concept. Truly stunning -- Brilliant eye candy!

Thanks to the poster. Pity about the misunderstandings and misconceptions. And again, "coil art!" Who would have thought? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wez_RS

Not sure if it's still going but here's one of my recent builds in a indestructible by Jay bo Quad coil at exactly 0.1 ohm tripple twisted kanthal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

I played the coil games for a while. Lots of nice colorful coil pictures yes, but Coil Art to me in actual use is KISS now days. 

Reminds me of "Colors, I want to learn colors." (David Frye impersonation of Vice President Spiro Agnew circa late 1960's... IOW he wasn't known for being very bright).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OreO

Spydro said:


> I played the coil games for a while. Lots of nice colorful coil pictures yes, but Coil Art to me in actual use is KISS now days.
> 
> Reminds me of "Colors, I want to learn colors." (David Frye impersonation of Vice President Spiro Agnew circa late 1960's... IOW he wasn't known for being very bright).


Hey spydro,

I agree with you amd the whole KISS idea. Nothing like a clean simple colourful coil to put a smile on ur face. Her is my "KISS" coil. 






Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OreO

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

Always nice to see pics of real life vaping.....I like giving pics likes. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

http://vaping360.com/coil-porn/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

